# Injured pigeon in the West Midlands area



## Jenna6978 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi, I could use some help please. My cat managed to get a pigeon tonight, I got her off but the pigeon is injured. It looks like he has some damage to his wing and chest. I've put him in a box with towel and he is fairly active. I've phoned numerous places all saying they are to far to collect and also phoned the RSPCA who advised me to take it to a vet but all the vets by me are closed. I'm not sure what do now? any help would be appreciated


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Do not take to RSPCA, they may put the bird down.

The bird needs an antibiotic asap as caught wounds are lethal.

Here is more information. http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/predatedorshot.htm

Also, there are UK resources also listed, to find help-and info on woodpigeons.*


----------

